# home grooming



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone built their own dog grooming station? I'd like to start grooming Yoyo at home now and I doubt that he would stand for that long unless I had something to "encourage" him to stay standing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, but I'm not sure I am meaning the same thing you are. I will take pictures of mine tomorrow afternoon if you'd like. (I'm busy in the morning.)

My station doesn't exactly _encourage_ them to stay, but they learn from an early age that it is going to happen anyway, and they are rewarded at the end, so I don't usually have any cooperation problems.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I figured out a place that wasnt back breaking for me - on top of the washer!!! I put down a towel, have a lead that is attached to the ceiling above and it s a great height for my back!!! It was almost by accident that I figured it out. I was looking for a place to blow him dry and I knew it would taked longer than I wanted to bend over him or sit on the floor. Now I used it everyday to comb him out and when it bathtime!! Didnt have to build anything either!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My husband put together a bathing station for me that saves my back. I refused to lean over the tub to bathe two dogs because it killed my lower back so we were spending lots of money every two weeks just to have the dogs bathed and brushed. They don't fit in my kitchen sink so hubby was forced to come up with something. He bought a $40 freestanding laundry tub at Home Depot. He used PVC pipe to fashion a drain pipe and hose. When I put the laundry tub right next to the bathtub the drain actually drains into the bathtub. He installed a showerhead with an 8 foot hose in the guest bathroom and it is more than enough length to fit around into the laundry tub. He even attached soap dispensers where the faucets would go on the laundry tub so I have shampoo on one side and conditioner on the other. When the whole contraption is in place it happens to be right next to the counter so I can put my towel and any other supplies there. I have my grooming table for brushing and blow drying so no back pain when bathing the dogs!!! Oh and the laundry tub is very light and can be moved out of the bathroom when we have guests.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, would mind posting a picture of your setup? Thanks!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, would mind posting a picture of your setup? Thanks!


Sure. I can do that this evening. I really like it because there's no mess. The laundry tub is deep enough that all the water stays in it even when I am rinsing the dogs.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess I forgot to mention that I throw Boo in the show with me. We have a hand held shower nozzle and that works great getting him done and quickly -then its off to the washertop!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I found a wonderful hair dryer holder that is designed for people but works very well for holding the dryer so you have both hands free, I also have a large stand dryer, but when I go anywhere this works great. The website is http://www.thehairmade.com/HomePage.aspx .


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

that sounds like a neat idea. I am getting ready to take Ginger and Lizzie to the grommers and Jillee and I are going to the park with my sister and the twins....should be fun...going to take my camera so my sis can get some pictures of us. We just bathe Jillee here and will do the same with Betzie as well. The other two are too big for us in the house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't find a price on that dryer stand. Can you tell me how much it was? I also just bought something called a PetJet. It's a hose that I can attach to the sink and it not only sprays the water, but holds and dispenses the shampoo. I'm not as fortunate as some of you on here who have those beautiful and flexible heads on your showers or in the tub, so I have to improvise. I hope this thing works. Up to now rinsing Milo off completely has been my biggest challenge.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, pretty much any shower head can be replaced by a hose and you can find them as cheap as $10 at Home Depot/Lowe's.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now you tell me. I guess you can tell how mechanically inclined I am. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan that set up sounds incredible! We don't have enough space at all for that in our tiny 1-bedroom apartment, but if we did I would totally use it. Kubrick fits in the kitchen sink, though, so I guess I don't need it or anything.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have two of those stands that I use with cheap people dryers while brushing Smarty. We have several set ups, one I discovered while showing and needing a place to dry her in a motel room. The ironing board came in great. It is just large enough for her to be on but not large enough for her to move around. I bath her in the large side of my kitchen sink (my Mom would never eat another bite in my house if she knew that), the bath tub would kill by back. Then I set the ironing board up in my bathroom with the dryer stands on the counters. I use another dryer in my hand it needed. I have used the dryer stands on each side of her on the ironing board, also.

I do have an old large grooming table that I love to use on the deck in the warm weather. We have never used the noose or grooming arm, but it would probably be very helpful while doing her nails.

Good luck in finding what will work for you. DH is suppose to hook up a utility sink in our terrance level where we have we have washer/dryer hook-ups. but so far it is the kitchen sink for us.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

( LOL SANDI ) your mom and my dad both.. he'd NEVER eat another thing from my house if he knew.. I mean, we bleach and comet it out afterwards, but geesh... he still thinks doing it outside with the garden hose is the ONLY WAY !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have three "grooming stations." My main grooming area is in a separate room. I also have a casual grooming area in the living room where I brush out the dogs at night, and brush their teeth and keep a secondary set of grooming supplies in a basket. I have a third grooming supply set in my motorhome that I use when we travel.

Here are pictures of the small grooming area in my dog room. The stand dryer makes everything else look small, but it is just big enough that I can groom every one of my dogs with ease. (Just off to the right is a cabinet with all of the other supplies that are too big or not used on a regular basis.)










My grooming board holds the majority of the supplies that I use on a regular basis.









I will probably install a couple of shelves on the wall to the right of the peg board, so I can mount my most often used supplies for blow drying (sprays) as well as spot treatments.

The Dremel hangs on the wall at a perfect height that I can still do nails on the table.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Kimberly - that is so organized. I'm jealous. Is that a wicket hanging to the right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that is my official AKC wicket. I'm loving that tool!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, that looks pretty neat. What's a wicket please? You know I learn new words here everyday, but am scared to google 'wicket' in google images and find more sexy half naked guys like with the skivies, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!! I forgot to tell you that I was laughing so hard at your Google find. I had to show my husband and decided I better avoid slang on the board. 

A wicket is a tool used to measure height in dogs. In our case, we measure at the withers (or the top of the shoulders) to see where dogs are falling within the standard.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah cool, thanks! I just learned another thing: 'withers' is spelled with only one 'h' not like I kept spelling it wrong 'whithers'. 


> I had to show my husband and decided I better avoid slang on the board.


Let's just agree, that you always add a little note for me, you know like you did with the birthday thread and siblings :biggrin1: Do I sound like a special need forum member or what?! LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Maryam! English isn't your first language, right? On top of that, you are quite amazing at being efficient in multiple languages, so I think you definitely deserve a break! No worries at all. I'll try to be more clear - if for no other reason than for archiving sake! LOL! (I've been trying to be careful lately about joking around just because new members may not even realize when I'm being a little facetious.  )


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, thanks for the compliments! English is actually my 4th language. I too think people who are new to the forum might think I'm a little :crazy: that's why I usually try to add a :biggrin1: or  whenever I write about Amanda peeing on the steps :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Even if English were your first language, it would probably be good to add a smiley in that case! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are photos of the doggie bathtub DH built. Easy, inexpensive, quick and works like a charm! One is of the back so you can see the drain and pipe. One shows the drain into the tub and one shows the shower head with the long hose that reaches into the tub. For blow drying and brushing I put them on the grooming table in the family room. I am totally envious of Kimberly's set-up. Really nice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Susan, that is really nice! I just couldn't picture it when I was reading your description. I'm glad you posted pictures. Please tell your husband that he did a great job on thinking that one through!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Kimberly, thanks for the compliments! English is actually my 4th language. *I too think people who are new to the forum might think I'm a little :crazy: *that's why I usually try to add a :biggrin1: or  whenever I write about Amanda peeing on the steps :laugh:


NO way Maryam


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Susan! Tell your DH he's very talented to create such a practical tub AND make it look so luxurious!

Sally, I think your comment needs a  People might think you really think I'm nuts...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, don't listen to Sally, I totally think you're :crazy:

LOL.

Susan, that is such a nice set up! You too Kimberly! Sheesh, you guys make my brushing on the couch, washing in the kitchen sink, and putting a towel on the table to blow dry Kubrick look ridiculously amateur.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey!! Don't listen to Lina you are not crazy!! 
PS-unless you listen to her LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, you crack me up with your short posts! No wonder you're only 5 posts behind me. Cheater!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, thanks. Looks like you got to know me very well from that one meeting! 
The only professional looking thing I have is the table top grooming table from PetEdge that Amanda recommended. Thanks Amanda, I love it! It helped me tremendously when cutting Pablo's nails. In order not to break my back and to avoid the kitchen sink, I have to get semi-naked and sit at the edge of the tub or even inside. But with only one dog and a tiny apartment I don't have a choice I guess.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd love to have the peg board to hang grooming tools on the wall like Kimberly has. I don't know where I'd put it though.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, that's a great set up. Thanks for posting the pictures. 

Kimberly, your set up is very neat indeed.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow Kimberly...now that is what I call ORGANIZED! I should post a picture of my setup some time....I call it "Organized Chaos"! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, what a great bathing set up. I'm so jealous that you don't have a sore back when you're done. I'm going to have to save that photo and find some unsuspecting male who innocently asks, "is there anything you need done around the house?" and whip it out and say, "matter of fact, there is!" Actually, I might need to find two men, one for the sink and one for the pegboard organizer! LOL ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa :laugh: You sound like my Mom, LOL, she's best friends with the maintenance guy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly and Susan- wow! Let's just say I am not posting any photos. I am totally not organized with that stuff. I have a random room with everything spread all over!

Maryam-where are the pics of the the place where you and Pablo shave your private parts??? Okay that makes me the sicko asking for pics of that!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly- I love your groomin area. It's so neat and well organized. 

Susan - the bath tub your hubby built is beautiful. He is very talented.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> Wow Kimberly...now that is what I call ORGANIZED! I should post a picture of my setup some time....I call it "Organized Chaos"! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


I'd love to see it Diane!

I used to have my tack bag with supplies that could go to a show, a basket of grooming supplies in the living room, and a basket in the RV, and a few other items stored in my dog room, etc., but it drove me crazy and I kept ending up with duplicate purchases because something would disappear momentarily. I finally bought the peg board and made it so much easier on myself.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Amanda, that was a funny payback! Thanks to you, it's on the pink table top Grooming table


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to admin the pink grooming table is perfect for me too. I have a tiny house and DH would kill me if I bought a big grooming. That is the where the pink comes in handy, i use it to brush, to blow dry. I take it outside, etc.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Here's a link to my most favorite grooming room from Foxstone Maltese. http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/dogarea.htm


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Lisa. I love her grooming room. I doubt I'll ever have a house big enough to have a "grooming room" let alone a "dog room". In my house, every room is the dog room. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Maryam-where are the pics of the the place where you and Pablo shave your private parts??? Okay that makes me the sicko asking for pics of that!


Amanda! What are my eaers hearing?? :redface:ound::redface:

I love the Maltese grooming room! What a sweet little place to fuss with the doggies. I don't see much space there though for the bathing. Susan, you're hubby really did a great job on the tub! Now we all need directions for doing the shampoo and conditioner pumps! What a great set-up!


----------

